# Add single receiver without new contract or truck roll?



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,
I'm out of contract (and would like to stay so) but I want to add a receiver to a room we didn't use for a while.
It's wired already as we used to use it. I have 3 HR-24 500's on whole home. Just need a simple additional receiver (guessing H-25?) to access whole home.
When I try to get one online they want to extend my contract 24 months but will let me self install.
If I call a CSR they insist on a truck roll. I even offered to pay the 49 fee if they would ship it (I don't want to wait around all day for an installer to do something that will take 9 minutes).

I tried Solid Signal and they said anything they ship will renew the agreement. Do I have any options here other than paying for a dealing with a truck roll if I don't want a new contract?
thanks,
.ds


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

even with a truck roll there will be a contract. what you need to do is find an OWNED receiver from ebay but make sure that you call directv before you buy to confirm is actually OWNED 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Hmmmm, OK that's rough, but appreciate the clarity. Weird the CSR would say it wouldn't extend... I might be running receivers back and forth from place to place for a while me thinks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

see, what matters is not how the receiver is delivered but rather wether you OWN the receiver or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

As peds48 said I would check ebay first for owned receivers, they(seller with owned receiver) will have to provide you the receiver id number RID, then you call Directv directly and speak with access card dept, give them the RID number, then when they confirm that it's actually owned with no balance due from that seller's account, then you can buy it, Then once you get that receiver call Directv again for a new access card which you'll have to purchase btw, for $20, either with credit card or on your next Directv bill.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Finding an owned unit is difficult, but is certainly do-able. Start with the buy/sell/trade forum here at DBSTalk.

As noted above, get the RID, call DirecTV and speak with the Access Card Department and verify the status of the unit, and factor in the cost of a new access card to the price you are willing to pay.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks guys, I see a couple on ebay (that list the RID right in the listing and sellers have good feedback, so I presume they know what's up). They are mostly HR24's which is what I have elsewhere, just seems silly that I can't get a simple add on receiver (at any cost) from Dtv without agreeing to another 2 year term. I suppose I could pimp them for free MLBEI or something and do it since I don't plan on going anywhere, I just hate playing games and having to source a box on a forum or ebay. Easy enough to do, just annoying.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice all, I bought an owned H25 with a remote on ebay for 100 bucks which got delivered today. It's a little beat up (missing one of the rubber feet and has a few scratches but fine for my purposes).
Just called DTV to get a new access card and they credited me the 20 for the card and tossed me over to retention since it had been a while since I asked for anything.
Retention gave me $348 bucks worth of credits over the next year (15 a month just off the top, 7 off for 12 months on one premium station, showtime I think and 7 off a month for 2 others starz and something else for only 6 months) all without extending my contract. They offered to make it 60 more if I signed another year, but I like being out of contract.
Hopefully the H25 will be fine when the card gets here, I've had one of my other HR's out there in the past so I know the line is good.
.ds


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

When your access card arrives, make sure you speak with the access card distribution team to get it activated correctly, especially since it is owned. If you want the direct to human ACDT number you can PM me for it.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, may I ask - what's different about the activation process for an owned receiver versus non?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

you want to make sure when it gets activated that it gets tagged as owned not lease. if is lease not only would it give you a commitment but then it must be return when you cancel the service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The access card department is who you want to activate it because they pretty much always do it right. And then call a couple weeks latter and make sure someone else sees it as owned.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Ah, I gotcha.
I did already talk to them (it's who I ordered the card from) and confirmed via the RID # that it is owned and that there is no additional commitment, but I suspect that calling back later to validate is a good plan.
Thanks for all the tips!
.ds


----------

